# Ehemaliger Recke gesucht



## Kjaah (7. März 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community:

Da es jetzt die neue Rolle der Auferstehung gibt, suche ich jetzt einen ehemaligen Recken, der mit mir WoW daddeln will.
Ihr könnt es natürlich auch nur nutzen um Cata zu bekommen oder euch einen Level 80
Char zu holen, naja wie auch immer...

Wie schon geschrieben würde ich mich freuen wenn wenn sich einer meldet =D

Ihr könnt mir ne PM schicken oder mich in Skype adden: "KJah"

naja vis vielleicht dann euer Kjaah


----------

